# Anyone used the services of Moran Solicitors a.k.a. www.lowcostlegal.ie?



## frash (14 Mar 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has used the services of Moran Solicitors a.k.a. [broken link removed]

They are way cheaper than any other solicitor I've got a quote from.

I'm buying & selling a house & they are charging €1,800 + VAT + Outlay

This compares with an average of about €3,200 + VAT + Outlay

Any opinions would be great.

Thanks


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Recommendations from first-time anonymous posters should be treated with extreme scepticism.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

A professional conveyancing fee of €1,800 is a lot more than some of the headline figures mentioned in many of the existing "conveyancing solicitor fees" threads. Of course price alone should not be the final arbiter when choosing a conveyancing solicitor.


----------



## meerkat1 (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Hi there,

I'm currently purchasing a property with dermot deane solicitors in measpil house which is

€950 + VAT + Outlay

Used them before (August of last year) and they have been great


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*



			
				meerkat1 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I'm currently purchasing a property with dermot deane solicitors in measpil house which is
> 
> ...


We have had several posters recently saying that they would not use this solicitor again and that the service was not satisfactory.

This thread is about lowcostlegal.ie.  There are plenty of other threads where you can recommend Dermot Deane.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Do we need a forum specifically for conveyancing solicitor fees? We seem to have at least one new thread on this topic every day...


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> A professional conveyancing fee of €1,800 is a lot more than some of the headline figures mentioned in many of the existing "conveyancing solicitor fees" threads. Of course price alone should not be the final arbiter when choosing a conveyancing solicitor.



I think the €1,800 refers to the fee for buying and selling.


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Frash-if Moran's are 'way cheaper', there must be a reason-you generally get what you pay for!

Moran Solicitors are mentioned in this thread.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> I think the €1,800 refers to the fee for buying and selling.


My mistake.


----------



## meerkat1 (15 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> This thread is about lowcostlegal.ie. There are plenty of other threads where you can recommend Dermot Deane.


 

This thread started by a request from Frash for opinions on cost of legal fees - I was merely sharing my experience - is this not what this site is about?


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Mar 2006)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Note that nobody asked about opinions on _Dermot Deane _in this thread.

Feel free to post those on one of the existing threads on same.


----------



## Glenbhoy (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Anyone got anything to add re Moran solicitors, a friend was going to use them for a sale, but he showed me the initial letter of instruction, which didn't impress me, I also showed it to a former solicitor who was also less than impressed.  It states the fee, approx €950, and goes on to list the many instances wherein extra charges can be incurred (at €300 per hour), now understandably, they have to protect themselves if things get messy, but I thought they went a bit too far.  In addition, they specify that they will release the money to the vendor 10 working days after closing!!!  How can that be justified??
Anyway, I'll update as the process moves along, as I say, presumably most of the caveats are in order to protect themselves, but some are imo unacceptable.


----------



## triplex (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

i used lowcostlegal (moran) recently for a mortgage switch and found them excellent. They always courteous, kept me informed of events and were always prompt to reply to my questions. Their fee was very reasonable. 

it was not a straightforward switch as previous solicitors had left uncompleted work, so there was quite a lot of things to sort out. I am not a fan of solicitors, to put it mildly! 

however, based on my experience, i would not hesitate to recommend lowcostlegal.  I was dealing with Patrick Moran and Caroline Moses. 

good luck!


----------



## ciara_gmail (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

I am also dealing with Caroline Moses of lowcostlegal.ie (Moran Solicitors) and I have found them great - they have chased the EA and vendor solicitor on several occasions with queries that I've had. 

Close to closing soon so will post back how the process finishes up.


----------



## Glenbhoy (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Thanks for the replies,
Ciara on the letter of instructon it specifies that if they have to chase after the purchasers solicitors etc they reseve the right to charge €300 per hour spent doing so, do you know if they actually implement these charges or do they simply reserve the right to?
In addition, how long has the whole process been for you and are reasonably contactable?


----------



## Mag2006 (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Just to add to other comments, we are using them at the moment and are in the middle of closing the sale on our house and Olwyn Gallagher and Claire Hallinan have been fantastic. I never had to chase after them for anything, they chased the EA and builders solicitors on our behalf and I am very happy with them. Initially, I did have a slight worry about the "10 working days after closing they will give cheque to vendor" but it's all fine. I would not hesitate to recommend them, very pleasant to deal with aswell and contactable by phone and email easily, never felt we were being avoided at any stage.


----------



## ciara_gmail (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Glenbhoy,

TBH I really don't know if they can implement the stated charges. I received an outline of costs to date which was approx. 2100 which they indicated could alter slightly depending on further searches to be done around the time of closing.  I did not see anything on this letter that stated the clause re: 300 per hour for chasing solicitors. 

We are due to close in about 3 weeks time but they have gone out of their way to find out about details re: tiling, kitchen units and floor plans for us. 

Mag2006 - also speak to Olwyn quite a lot - she's fantastic to deal with - a really nice girl.


----------



## Mag2006 (21 Feb 2007)

*Re: lowcostlegal.ie*

Yeah Ciara she is just such a lovely person to deal with!. She really hassled the builders solicitor for the contracts and we are delighted with them. We are very happy with the bill aswell and I cannot see them implementing the €300 thing. I would say that would be worse case scenario.
It's nice not having to worry about a incompentent solicitor, that was our main worry at the start!


----------



## Bob Nellies (2 Aug 2011)

*moran solicitors/ low cost legal - westland sq, dublin 2*

Moran solicitors doesn't seem to be registered on the Law Society or CRO sites. How can i find out if they are still in existence? 

They used to have their own website, but now i can't seem to find it..


They handled my switch in 2006 to new bank and i was satisfied with the service they provided, but now it seems that the new bank never received the title deeds. 

Advice appreciated.


----------

